# Didn't know where to put this..



## jake870 (Sep 30, 2009)

A friend gave me 400 .45 acp reloads, Here's the thing, they were reloaded by his father who I never met, who passed about 10 years ago.

Along with the ammo I was given several 1911 mags, that would suggest the .45 was for a handgun vs. a thompson which I would guess would have been loaded hotter.

Would you shoot the mystery ammo? 

No I don't reload, can't pull em and remake them.

thanks.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I'd never shoot someone else's reloads,_ especially_ if they are unknown loadings.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

jake870 said:


> Would you shoot the mystery ammo?


No way.


----------



## jake870 (Sep 30, 2009)

Thats what I keep hearing, don't want my xd slide sticking out of my head........Sucks though, free ammo.. can't /shouldn't shoot it...


----------



## ROBINPA (Sep 11, 2009)

Over the years i have made it a point to not shoot other peoples handloads and to not reload for others .In my opinion the cost savings of those 400 rds is not worth the chance of possible serious injury to the shooter and damage to your weapon.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

jake870 said:


> Thats what I keep hearing, don't want my xd slide sticking out of my head........Sucks though, free ammo.. can't /shouldn't shoot it...


Pull the bullet, dump the powder, and you're already set up with components to start your own reloads.:smt033


----------

